# How about a 10 gal.?



## RamuneFizz (Mar 15, 2005)

Ok, I said screw it to the 2 gallon and went and got a 10 gallon, heater, filter, and decorations today. I am leting it cycle for couple days. So, my new question is what you all suggest for this tank? (Don't say single betta, lol!) I was thinking maybe some tetras (neons I think) and I say a male guppy (at least I think it was a guppy,i know it was male) I liked. Some kind of bottomfeeder. But yeah, what do you all think? Thanks for all the great help!  :king:
1 more thing. The heater's suction cup wont keep hold. It will stick for about 10 minutes then let go. How can I keep it stuck to the wall of the tank. Please help. Thanks again.


----------



## Mobern (Mar 14, 2005)

Your tank won't cycle by itself... you must either introduce some ammonia making your tank fishless cycle or you should use Bio-Spira right when you put in your fish. 

I recommend the following:
6 Neon Tetras
3 Pygmy Cories
2 Amano Shrimp

I'm guessing your tank will be heavily planted?? good!

Mobern


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

are you overfilter, if you are then you can put in way more fauna that what mobern has suggested, I have 11 cardinal tetras and 40+ shrimp in my planted 10g.


----------



## UgLy_eLf (Feb 26, 2005)

School of neons+cories, perfecto! Cories are soooooo cute!


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

Neons + cories sound perfect for the mature tank, but how is he going to get it going? Neither of these are very tough fish, and neither are likely to survive the standard fishy cycle.

I suggest one of three things:
1. add bio-spira along with the fish to do an instant cycle
2. add lots of floating plants to keep ammonia and nitrite levels under control while the tank is cycling
3. do a fishless cycle

I have only tried the usual cycle with fish (and had extremely high levels of ammonia and nitrite, not recommended for anyhting but the toughest fish), and method #2. Since all my tanks are planted, this is the obvious way to go for me. I've recently cycled a small tank in my office, and the 
ammonia and nitrite stayed below 0.5ppm during the cycle.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

suggestions:

1 betta male
5-6 amano shrimps

or:
15 cardinal tetras

or:
1 betta female
6 pygmi corys
(temp about. 25 celsius)


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Bio-Spira is great if you can find it, but Seachem's "Stability" is the other product containing the correct bacterial mix and it's a lot easier to find if you can't get Bio-Spira.

If you can find some Duckweed, a common and tiny floating plant, try adding that. It's easily one of the best water-purifying plants. It'll take a few days to clump up and start growing, but it'll grow like absolute wildfire, sucking up all the nitrogenous waste your tank can produce. To remove these wastes from the tank forever, just scoop out some Duckweed each week.
The Duckweed will block some light, too, which will make the fish much more comfy and colorful, but it'll also make things unpleasant for any large plants in the tank.

Cardinals and Neons are fine fish for a planted 10 gallon tank, but not for a NEW one. They can't hack the cycling process. If you add the bacteria and plants first, though, and wait about a week, things will be a lot better for them. You might be better off adding the neons last, after first letting the tougher fish feed the bacteria and plants for a couple of weeks. After the ammonia and nitrite have dropped back down to zero, change 1/3 or 1/2 the water, let things run a few days to settle, and then you should be able to add the neons safely.


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

A tank with plants in it will cycle different than a tank without one, a planted tank take about a week to fully cycle while a fishless/fish cycle will take about a month.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

in anwser to your last question, i know one trick and that is to lick the back of the suction cup before you stick it on the glass and press firmly


----------



## RamuneFizz (Mar 15, 2005)

I got everything I needed from the store. They gave me the stuff to do a proper cycle. Thanks for all the replies. What about the guppies I mentioned? Also, there was this fish. I can remember it's whole name just "ghost (something)" and iyou could see right through it. It was awesome. What about those? Do those live in schools, it didn't look like it. Thanks again. And, it propbably won't be a planted tank. A couple of fake plants is about it.


----------



## RamuneFizz (Mar 15, 2005)

I keep forgetting to say things. Okay, the heater is working and all (I know because I accidently burned myself trying to re-attach it to the tank wall last night) but the water feels kind of chilly to the touch. I am assuming that is because high 70's/low 80's water is not what humans are typically used to. Also, when can I add the first of the fish? It has been 1 day of cycling so far. I was going to go tomorrow, right about the 48 hour mark. What should I add first? The tetras? No? LoL!


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

> A tank with plants in it will cycle different than a tank without one, a planted tank take about a week to fully cycle while a fishless/fish cycle will take about a month.


Not in my experience. I've just cycled a 5 gallon tank at work. It took the usual 3 weeks or so to cycle, it's just that the massive amount of plants (planted ones plus lots of floating hornwort) kept the ammonia and nitrite levels to 0.5ppm or below through the cycle.


----------



## RamuneFizz (Mar 15, 2005)

This is odd. I've been told a pretty large amount of time on here to cycle, but I have talked to people who say only a couple days. Oh well. I am going to get the hardiest fish I can today and I guess we'll see.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

A tank cannot possible cycle in a few days...


----------



## RamuneFizz (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh well, I guess. It's too late now. I got seven new fishies. I got remember them all as of this moment. I have their names written down. I shall post in a while. All seems fine, though. I disscused my whole scenario with people from two different pet stores and they said I should be fine. I don't think their will be any kind of tetra in this tank. What about that "ghost" fish I asked about earilier? If it helps to reconize them, they eat freeze-dried food and are community-tropical fish (or I was told so).
But anyway, They fish are swimming around joyfully. The smaller ones are playing with their reflections and it's funny. So far, I believe I have done everything right, with possibly the exception of the cycling thing. But like I said, it's too late now. I really hope for the best in this tank, as when I was younger I had some discouraging pet experiences. Thanks again, guys.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Ghost Catfish I believe is what you are talking about

_A clear fish that allows you to observe from the outside in...all of the way in! Because of the ability to see the skeleton of the fish they have become quite popular. Possibly too popular as many of these fish are killed during an unpleasant dying process where the fish is literally picked out of the water, injected with dye, and then placed back in the water to be sold as a "Painted Glass Fish" if it survives. It is estimated that 50% of the glass fish that are painted die during the process. We strongly recommend adding UNPAINTED Glass Fish to any peaceful community tank with neon tetras, platties, guppies, and mollies. 
_
Another good link
http://www.aquafriend.com/modules.p...le=article&sid=64&mode=thread&order=0&thold=0

http://www.petresources.net/fish/catfish/kry_bic.html

They are also called glass fish... 

Do tell what fish you got!


----------



## RamuneFizz (Mar 15, 2005)

Ok, I forgot the exact names. I'm so stupid. But I have a "general" idea. I have 2 red swordtails, 5 guppies. But two different kinds. They are all males. Well, the guppies are at least. I will take pictures tomorrow so you all can evaluate my tank (since I'm a beginner and all) and actually know what i am talking about. I wish I would have considered what colors the fish were when I got the deco. because my tank is all yellow, red, orange, and a hint of black in the fish, with blue gravel. >.< Oh well. I will probably get more colorful fish if I add more to kind of even it out.


----------



## RamuneFizz (Mar 15, 2005)

Here is a link to a page I made with pictures of my fish. I couldn't get them all, but I think you'll get the "gist".
http://www.geocities.com/juw99/fish.htm


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

One of the guppies looks like a cross between a Endler (feeder) and a fancy... :king:


----------



## laura (Mar 18, 2005)

what they probably meant was a couple of days to let the temperature sort out and if you are doing a cycle with fish you can add fish at this stage but it should be done slowly you might get away with seven but definately ont add any more for weeks and keep up with water tests


----------



## RamuneFizz (Mar 15, 2005)

Yeah, I know. I won't add any for a while. I will only probably add a bottom feeder. Maybe one of those "ghost" fish. That should be it for this topic. You guys are so helpful. Thanks a million you guys. I will post again if I have any questions.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

swordtails get to be 5" long so watch out because males will also fight to the death with there swords. What is Bio spara or w/e it was you were talking about i'm using some tetra aqua stuff that speeds up cycling does any1 no if this stuff will work?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

hmmm....nano reef sounds good to me.


----------



## RamuneFizz (Mar 15, 2005)

goldfish3 @ Thu Mar 24 said:


> swordtails get to be 5" long so watch out because males will also fight to the death with there swords. What is Bio spara or w/e it was you were talking about i'm using some tetra aqua stuff that speeds up cycling does any1 no if this stuff will work?


I was told they get like 2 inches long.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

No they really get big, 5 inches or so. Mine are about 15cm now, without the sword.


----------



## RamuneFizz (Mar 15, 2005)

Geez. Well, mine dont have a "sword". Do those develop later, or are they something else? Because their tag didnt say 5 inches at the place.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Males have swords and females do not


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Also 7 fish in a 10 gallon thats not cycled is, in my opinion is murder... I'd take back the swords right now and take back 3 guppies... keep two and cycle the tank... during the cycle your fish will be exposed to two poisons... ammonia, and nitrite. Once these hit 0, you could add more fish.


----------



## RamuneFizz (Mar 15, 2005)

Like I said. It's a little late now. I have had them almost a week and they are doing fine. The swords wouldn't eat very much at first but their fine now, and all the guppies always showed no problems.


----------



## RamuneFizz (Mar 15, 2005)

Ok. It's been a week and a day and I doubt I will be adding anymore fish. I went back to the place I purchased my fish a day or so back to get my dog groomed and the swordtail's tag DID say 5 inches. I started to worry a little bit. What am I supposed to do? The two swordtails at 5" each is the capacity of my tank (if you got by a gallon=1")? I like them and wat to keep them but I want the best for them. When they get large, if I can't find someone who wants them, will most petstores take fish and re-sell them? I am so lost with this one. Other than that, everything seems great. Oh, do swordtails nip fins? My guppies with the long tails, one's tail kind of looks jaggedy. It doesn't really look like it's fins have been nipped, but it does at the same time. It's weird. And I am assuming my swordtails are females because they have no "swords". Thanks again. You guys are great.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

if the swords are young, they might grow a sword later on. I suggest that you start looking for a bigger home for them already, or buy a new tank


----------



## RamuneFizz (Mar 15, 2005)

RamuneFizz @ Wed Mar 30 said:


> Ok. It's been a week and a day and I doubt I will be adding anymore fish. I went back to the place I purchased my fish a day or so back to get my dog groomed and the swordtail's tag DID say 5 inches. I started to worry a little bit. What am I supposed to do? The two swordtails at 5" each is the capacity of my tank (if you got by a gallon=1")? I like them and wat to keep them but I want the best for them. When they get large, if I can't find someone who wants them, will most petstores take fish and re-sell them? I am so lost with this one. Other than that, everything seems great. Oh, do swordtails nip fins? My guppies with the long tails, one's tail kind of looks jaggedy. It doesn't really look like it's fins have been nipped, but it does at the same time. It's weird. And I am assuming my swordtails are females because they have no "swords". Thanks again. You guys are great.


I did that because a new page got started, and because (I have such bad memory) to ask another question. My mom bought these little bulbs for aquariums. They are supposed to sprout lilies I think. You just drop them in, not bury them. So I did and I am letting them sit and grow. Are these ok for fish? Has anyone heard of these? I think my mom got them at Wal-Mart just if you wanted to know.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

yeah they are okay... they may lower the pH a bit but not very fast. They may even help you through the cycle... but most likely will not live very long. Plants need a lot of light 2 watts/gallon is recomended. Sooooo most likely you will not meet thier requirements. I bought the same lillies for my 55 gallon aquarium, and they sprouted and had a few leaves on, then they slowly did worse and worse until I took them out. Now with the power compact lighting I have on there, I could have them flurish.


----------



## RamuneFizz (Mar 15, 2005)

I have a light.15W/120V 2 bulbs in the hood of the tank. The plants really don't matter to me, as long as they dont hurt my fish,.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

great pics!


----------



## RamuneFizz (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks. Bad news. One of my guppies died. I really don't know what happened. I think it might have been those plant bulbs, because on sank and it's fine, but one floated. It would stay by the filter from the suction, i am guessing, and then be repelled down under the current from the filter and just keep doing it. I think the fish may have gotten curious and just got hit. I don't know. He was small, so maybe he was getting bullied or maybe lack of food. It was one of the short-tailed guppies. Maybe I got him and he had complications already. The store has a two wee guarentee so we are going to return him. I removed the bulb and the fish. But, I guess this is actually a good thing. Sort of like silver lineing type of deal. Due to the fact that I am pretty much going to need all the space I can get for those swords until I figure out what to do with them. But, all the others seem fine. The heater is keeping the water just under 80 degrees F. the filter is working. I have feed them and I watch to make sure the swords eat because they tend to eat last and not get caught up with the little fish, and wait till the food sinks. I think I am going to use the money to go towards one of those testing kits so I don't have to take a sample in.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Floating bulbs are no good... good job in taking it out. You will pretty soon be experiencing your first ammonia spike so testing is needed. I would strongly suggest watching your fish for any abnormal behavior indicating this spike. Your guppy might be a victim of the ammonia more than the bulb...


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm going to jump in here. I hope it's OK. I'm new to this forum, but I've been into the hobby for a while. I just read over this thread quickly and I'm afraid we are about to have trouble in the 10 gal. tank. Ramune, have you changed any water? If I understand everything, you have a tank thats about a week into its cycle and it is also quite crowded. I hate to say this, but it's about time for the " you know what" to hit the fan. Ammonia should be about to skyrocket and nitrites ( which are more toxic than ammonia) are probably about to start showing up. If that's the case, you need to be doing massive water changes, every day, to lower the toxins in the tank. Do you have any test kits for ammonia, nitrites and nitrates. You also need a PH test kit and GH/Kh kit would be good also. I hate to be an alarmist, but " new tank syndrom" is the leading cause of fish deaths in our hobby. It needs to be taken seriously. Again, I'm new here so I hope I haven't overstepped. In any case. Ramune, good luck to you.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

she's been forwarned...


----------



## RamuneFizz (Mar 15, 2005)

Not a she. And as water gets too low for my heater, I treat some water and add it. Yesterday, I got 3 ghost shrimp. Yay. That is all.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Have you CHANGED any water? As in taking some out and replacing with fresh.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

errr sorry, didn't really look... sigh my bad.


----------



## RamuneFizz (Mar 15, 2005)

Yes, I HAVE changed the water.


----------

